# Edit thread: Upside-down smiles



## FearTear (May 19, 2011)

The idea is simple: take a panel from the manga with a sad/angry character in it, and reverse his mouth to turn him happy

Two examples





Go!


----------



## Talis (May 19, 2011)

Serious i hate copy cats   - reps.


----------



## tgm2x (May 19, 2011)

Mileena meets... Sub Zero?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 19, 2011)

can't believe no one did it yet... KL, I am dissapoint!


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

_Look at my new sharingans! Aren't they beautiful?_


_I'm the main character and you are noot!_


_Yeah Sakura, GTFO of our way!_


*Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)



Classic


----------



## Neptun (May 20, 2011)

you really think we forgot this thread?

I'm disappointed in you all


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

Neptun said:


> you really think we forgot this thread?
> 
> I'm disappointed in you all



I joined the forum in 2010, so I missed it.
Thanks for the remark


----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

Happy fodder is happy


----------



## Jizznificent (May 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)





FearTear said:


> Happy fodder is happy


the best ones so far


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 20, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 20, 2011)

They all look like a bunch of idiots...


----------



## King of the Internet (May 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)




It gazes into my SOUL!! 



That really is a look that says _"The voices are telling me to burn things... "_


----------



## Semplice (May 20, 2011)

My contribution:


----------



## Tomcat171 (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _You WILL have nightmares..._ 



I'm amazed that nobody did this one yet.


----------



## Aiku (May 20, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Semplice (May 20, 2011)

Sasuke upside-down faces are so popular.


----------



## Escargon (May 21, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaait


----------



## FearTear (May 21, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> My contribution:



_"You're tearing me apart Sakura!!!"_


----------



## Kiss (May 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> _"You're tearing me apart Sakura!!!"_



Oh my.


----------



## FearTear (May 21, 2011)

*Sakura confession, the alternative version*


----------



## BrokenBonds (May 21, 2011)

Funny thread is funny.


----------



## FearTear (May 21, 2011)

*Lol, Raikage*


----------



## Neelix (May 21, 2011)

I request one with Kakashi.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)

Neelix said:


> I request one with Kakashi.


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2011)

Well played 

But it is no Uchihaha


----------



## Dei (May 21, 2011)

Awesome thread fear gonna contribute later tonight.


----------



## Semplice (May 21, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


>



Could I ask what chapter that's from?


----------



## Jin-E (May 21, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Could I ask what chapter that's from?



It's a bonus chapter that deals with Team 7 trying to unmask Kakashi IIRC


----------



## SenSensei (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King of the Internet (May 21, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 22, 2011)

Inside the *despair*...


----------



## RaptorRage (May 23, 2011)

Sakura's hug didn't go over very well...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 23, 2011)

OM NOM NOM 

Edit:


----------



## CrazyAries (May 23, 2011)

I looked around to see if this first edit was done already, but I do not find it.


*Spoiler*: _The Day Yondaime Frowned_ 



It is more like a grimace.


----------



## FearTear (May 23, 2011)

My least favourite scene in Naruto  let's see what changes


----------



## Lacie (May 23, 2011)

Stupid rep limit 

I can't rep you guys enough


----------



## FearTear (May 23, 2011)

Konan on drugs...


----------



## FearTear (May 23, 2011)

More Raikage



Believe in the teamworks



One of the most dramatic scenes in Naruto:

Gaara's death


----------



## King of the Internet (May 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> One of the most dramatic scenes in Naruto:
> 
> Gaara's death



dat last panel!


----------



## Seraphiel (May 23, 2011)

LEAVE GAARA(britney) ALONE! 

definitely what comes to my mind.


----------



## Falco-san (May 23, 2011)

Ahahaha my sides


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

Raikage again



An happy situation


----------



## King of the Internet (May 24, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Raikage again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (May 24, 2011)

A lovely mother-son conversation















Bonus Gai


----------



## FearTear (May 28, 2011)

*Sasuke randomness*









*Bonus Itachi*


----------



## Semplice (May 28, 2011)

FearTear's having a lot of fun.


----------



## Skywalker (May 28, 2011)

Lol, creepy shit.


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2011)

And then i got bored with this shit.


----------



## maltyy (May 28, 2011)

goddammit you guys are ruining the manga lol


----------



## FearTear (May 29, 2011)

*More Itachi*











*Bonus Madara*


----------



## starmandeluxe (May 29, 2011)

glad to see my thread lives on in the hearts of NF


----------



## Escargon (May 29, 2011)

*<< nice try!*


----------



## Sanshouo (May 29, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 30, 2011)

*Because screaming Sas'k? is fuel for my thread*



*And now, for something completely different*


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Because screaming Sas'k? is fuel for my thread*
> 
> 
> 
> *And now, for something completely different*



sasuke smiling here looks good


----------



## FearTear (Jul 4, 2011)

Naruto is angry











No wonder Hanzou didn't remember his face...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy kisame is happy 



He is also Discussed


----------



## FearTear (Jul 8, 2011)

*The not-so-serious Danzou*











*Bonus Sasuke*



Or even better...


----------



## Captain Fry (Jul 10, 2011)

rhhhrrmmm I reckon I like this thread


----------



## Chibason (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone probably already did these...


----------



## FearTear (Jul 11, 2011)

*Something with Gaara*


----------



## akatsukisafari (Jul 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> No wonder Hanzou didn't remember his face...



This is amazing, I laughed out loud.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 21, 2011)

Gaara again


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy shit this whole thread is win!!!


----------



## icyBlade (Jul 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> No wonder Hanzou didn't remember his face...



Best one ever!!!!!


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Jul 23, 2011)

Raikage in technicolor


----------



## whatuwan (Jul 23, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Raikage in technicolor


LOL WTF 
It matches my Avatar


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## whatuwan (Jul 24, 2011)

Ever wonder what happens when you flip yamato's scary face?


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 24, 2011)

whatuwan said:


> Ever wonder what happens when you flip yamato's scary face?



HOLY SHIT HE LOOKS LIKE A RAPIST!!!


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jul 24, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Something with Gaara*


^This one's my favorite so far. Gaara's smile along with what he says to Oonoki is hilarious, especially coming from Gaara.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> HOLY SHIT HE LOOKS LIKE A RAPIST!!!



*oh my god.
OH MY GOD.
OHH MY GODDDDDD!!!!!!
I laughed so hard!
*


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread needs more Gaara


----------



## FearTear (Jul 24, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This thread needs more Gaara



gwa I had the same idea 

Gaara again, part 2:

















And a bonus


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

*Happy Obito is Happy*



Raikages, father and son


----------



## Escargon (Sep 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This thread needs more Gaara



*This stuff is creeping the shit out of me O_O*


----------



## FearTear (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jokey Boy:*


----------



## Blackberry90 (Sep 26, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)



I will be having nightmares for a week O.O


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, Gai...


----------



## Tomcat171 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gai promotes Hitler moustaches


----------



## memocay (Sep 26, 2011)

The lack of upside-down-smile Kakashi is disturbing


----------



## FearTear (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Icegaze (Oct 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Jokey Boy:*



Whaaaat the..


----------



## FearTear (Oct 26, 2011)

Pain is happy


----------



## FearTear (Nov 6, 2011)

Madara Rape Face


----------



## αce (Nov 6, 2011)

Madara rape face actually fits


----------



## FearTear (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm back!


----------



## Aleph-1 (Oct 8, 2012)

FearTear said:


> *Because screaming Sas'k? is fuel for my thread*


BWAHAHAHAHAH!!

Edit: Wow, I completely forgot about this thread and how old it is. Apparently I already posted in it last year too!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2012)

Posting in an epic thread.


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 8, 2012)

FearTear said:


> I'm back!



These are my favorites.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 8, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Happy fodder is happy



  
this thread is gold specially that panel right there ^


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 8, 2012)

hahahaha, gai!


----------



## gRaven (Oct 8, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Madara Rape Face



needs a bit of context


----------



## Xin (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow this thread is awesome. Keep it up


----------



## Kronin (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably already done:


----------



## sladky (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## HolyDemon (Oct 9, 2012)

Upside-down Minato looks like Sakura


----------



## Rosi (Oct 9, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl This one has to be my favorite


----------



## FearTear (Oct 9, 2012)

This one came out wrong...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL at the Sakura confession. Though it makes a lot more sense that Naruto would be happy about that.
5 star thread.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess this didn't make the final cut in RTN


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 14, 2012)

FearTear said:


> *Lol, Raikage*


creepy and funny at the same time.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Rosi (Dec 25, 2012)

FearTear said:


>



 That's hilarious


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2012)

............ so fucking epic :rofl


----------



## Harbour (Dec 25, 2012)

Speed painting.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 28, 2012)

How come I never thought about this before?


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 28, 2012)

Best one  Especially that last panel.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Dec 28, 2012)

FearTear said:


> *Honorable mention* (don't know who had the original idea for this)





Tomcat171 said:


> *Spoiler*: _You WILL have nightmares..._
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that nobody did this one yet.



        

Insane Sasuke edits are always the best


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 28, 2012)

gRaven said:


> needs a bit of context



I can PLEASE use this as my sig?


----------



## FearTear (Jan 27, 2014)

and here I'm back


----------

